# Anyone tried this harness?



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I've tried other harnesses, but this one seems better because it says it won't create the "sled dog" effect. I have two harnesses right now that are useless. I'll be interested in hearing if it really stops them from pulling!!

We're thinking about to get a prong collar, but I keep putting it off! If you get this, please post about it!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I have 2 of them. I think that they may have worked O.K. but I was trying to walk Jack and Biscuit at the same time and they kept getting tangled up together and you need to have the leash come around from the front to one side of the dog and it was just too much work to keep switching sides on the leash whenever the dogs would switch themselves around.


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

We use a SENSE-ible harness and it stops her from pulling.

Dog Obedience Training, Dog Training Techniques | Softouch Concepts, Inc.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I would recommend obedience training instead of resorting automatically to a harness. How do you correct your dog from doing something other than pulling if you are using this harness?

My dog was able to pull through the Easy Walk harness, and I gave mine to a neighbour for half price.


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

Whenever he pulls, I just stop walking and call his name. When he stops and looks back, I continue walking again. He does pretty well, but I just wanted to try another alternative since he rarely wears his collar. We are taking puppy obedience now, but he hasn't had a lot of experience recently since he was bitten by the snake and we didn't use a collar for fear of hurting him.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> We're thinking about to get a prong collar, but I keep putting it off! If you get this, please post about it!


I've used a prong collar on both of mine, started them when they were about 6-8 months. It made a huge difference BUT make sure you get proper fitting AND instruction. I rarely need to use them now at ages 3 & 4.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I also use a prong collar on my dog (17 months) and I find that just a flick of the wrist is usually enough to get his attention. It has come in handy in situations that an Easy Walk Harness wouldn't have helped (ie. my dog was mounted by another persistent dog and my dog started to fight).

Leerburg.com has an EXCELLENT tutorial with diagrams on how to fit and buy a prong collar for your dog. It should be snug and not loose, and you have to take it apart to place it on your dog as it can't be slipped over the head.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Molly's 9 months old now and I've been using the EZ Walk harness since early March. The medium size fit her until she hit 60 lbs. Now I have her in the large. It has definitely helped with the pulling. We have nice calm walks now. They used to be a battle. I've also tried the prong collar with her (properly fitted) and I still find the EZ Walk harness to work the best.

The suggestion of obedience classes is helpful, but until they start to get it, they still need to be walked. Some dogs just take longer than others. We're on our 3rd round of classes now and she's just starting to get it. For long walks I stick to the harness. I do practice walks with her with just her regular collar and leash but I keep them short. I can only keep her in control for about 3 houses and if she sees something she wants, she pulls and she is just too strong for me.

I would suggest getting the harness and continuing to work with the regular collar and leash once the neck has healed.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I've used the _sensible harness _which appears the same. I love it. It is great for all training, but you do have to use it as a training tool. It doesn't work without the accompanying training, nothing will. It's particualrly good if you are "clicker training", and use targerting to get the dog to walk at your side.

I always begin heeling( getting the dog to walk next to me) with targeting, off leash, at home...then the pup never learns to pull...I've been a convert since I discovered clicker training some years ago. You can find lots of Clicker advice on line...try googling Karen Pryor, or clicker training.

A clicker training class would be a good start.

Margaret


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

I used a head collar on Nugget to stop his pulling. It worked beautifully. I used it everytime he was on a leash for about 6 months, He was a little over a year when I started using it.. Then I slowly weaned him off of it. By the time he was 2 I had stopped using it and didn't have to use it again. He hated it , but it taught him he could not pull.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I just started using this with my 5 month old Rookie. He's 30 pounds and the medium fits but just barely. It's almost too big, but I have not doubt he'll be growing into it more and more.

For a puppy, Rookie's actually pretty good on the leash. 3 times out of 4 he'll walk right next to me on a loose leash with no pulling. For those times when he suddenly doesn't feel like walking nicely, I have been putting the harness on. He walks beautifully with it on. 

I can usually tell what kind of walk it's going to be before we leave the house, so I base my decision about whether or not to use it on whether or not it's going to be one of THOSE walks!


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

We have a 7 month that we use the Easy Walk harness with. It is awesome!!! We have worked with her since she was 3 months on how to walk --ie. stopping when she advances too far, or jumping in front of her and "ah ah"-ing to get her trained to stay by our side. Even with that, the Easy Walk is the only thing that has kept her from pulling (strongly) toward people of dogs. It has saved us a lot of frustration and saved her neck too! i think it is one of the best things we have ever bought for training. 
We also just purchased a prong collar, due to our girl's stubborness. It also has worked really well so far. Words have not impacted her much, but the prong gets her attention and she remembers to listen. I think used properly for training, it is a wonderful tool. 
Good luck! When in doubt, ask your trainer what she/he thinks!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We just got one for Carson... It works wonderfully!! He doesn't really need it most of the time, just for when we walk with other dogs. If we walk by ourselves he's pretty good about not pulling, it's just when we walk with other dogs (his buddies), that he turns into a sled dog.... :doh:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We have use the Easy Walk harness and I love it. Got one of the cheap anti-pull harnesses and it ripped off while walking him (which was VERY scary) This one is really sturdy and it works great. We had the Halti and it worked for a while but he started hating it and it was leaving a mark on his snout.


----------

